# bild uebergang



## oaki (6. Februar 2006)

hallo!

Ich habe ein bild und in flash einen grau-weissen hintergrund. nun wuerde ich gerne in das bild einen uebergang einfuegen der in dieses grauweiss uebergeht. hat jemand eine ahnung wie man sowas macht?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## D@nger (6. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
kannst du das Bild und den grauweisen BG mal anhängen?


----------



## oaki (6. Februar 2006)

ok, danke! der die hintergrund farbe waere einfach die farbe zwischen den beiden schwarzen balken..


----------



## D@nger (6. Februar 2006)

Achso,
ok, also du kannst es in einem anderen Programm bearbeiten und dann in Flash einfügen. In Photoshop machst du das mit einem Verlaufswerkzeug oder/und einer Ebenenmaske.


----------



## oaki (6. Februar 2006)

ich habs in Photoshop mit dem Verlaufswerkzeug probiert, aber das geht leider nicht da ja die einte Farbe transparent sein muesste, damit das bild nicht uebermalt wird..


----------



## D@nger (6. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

was meinst du denn genau?
Sowas in der Art?


----------



## oaki (6. Februar 2006)

nein nicht genau.. der übergang sollte etwa in der mitte des bildes oder schon etwas vorher beginnen so dass die letzten 2 oder 3 cm des linken bildrandes schon fast nicht mehr zusehen sind..


----------



## Philip Kurz (6. Februar 2006)

Hallo oaki.

Zunächst würde ich dich bitten die Netiquette zu beachten. (insb. §12)

Mit dem Verlaufswerkzeug liegst du gar nicht so falsch. Das Zauberwort dürfte hier die "Ebenenmaske" sein. Wenn du nun deinen spezifischen Übergang erstellt hast, kannst du die Datei abspeichern und weiter bearbeiten - bspw. in Flash.

Grüße

Phil


----------



## D@nger (6. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
aha ok.
s. Anhang


----------

